# How many of of you hacked our ipod touch?



## Gamalen (Sep 7, 2007)

*How many of of you hacked your ipod touch?*

Just curious to see how many people here hacked their ipod touch to allow 3rd party apps on it. I was really nervous about hacking my ipod touch, but with the instructions and video tutorials online, it was a breeze. Now I have turned my ipod touch into a pda with the iphone apps and other 3rd party apps.
If your comfortable with your computer skills to hack your ipod, i totally recommend it. 
If you did hack it, are you happy you did it or regret it?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I hacked mine, and love it.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

I have had mine hacked for a week now, and can't believe this isn't available out of the box.


----------



## dgreensp (Oct 14, 2005)

I am ready to hack mine after reading how much fun all of you are having with a hacked touch, but I have a few questions:
1. Should I wait until after the release of leopard? Maybe there will be a firmware update on Friday.
2. What is the best website to follow to hack the ipod for someone who has never done something like this before?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

Just did mine yesterday, and that's really cool! 

I hope this would be that cool when Apple release the iPhone/Touch SDK next year...

I recommend that everyone here go there:

Apple - iPod touch - Feedback

And ask Apple to, at least, release an iPod Touch update that contain all the iPhone Apps. Just those make the Touch even better and would limit me hacking it, since those are the bests apps when hacked.


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

Links? I don't think I can hold out until February.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

spicyapple said:


> Links? I don't think I can hold out until February.


I never said Apple should wait until February to release the iPhone software on the iPod Touch. But if enough people ask for it in the feedback form to Apple, we may have a nice update before Christmas. 

In fact, I suspect an update before the end of the year, as the base of the hacker is a security failure in Safari. So, if I was Apple, I would release an update sooner than later. Meaning that, if this update don't add the iPhone software, will loose those apps again.

So go on the link and ask Apple to act for the benefits of its customers.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

i got mine on Friday night and hacked it on Saturday. Very very very cool. 

I'm typing this from the touch while enjoying this wonderful weather on my deck.


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

sorry, i meant the link to where i can hack my touch.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

spicyapple said:


> sorry, i meant the link to where i can hack my touch.


iJailBreak - Home


----------



## roadius (Oct 21, 2007)

*Itouch my Ipod*

I cant figure how i survived before my itouch was hacked


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks. Got my touch jailbroken.


----------



## jeepo (Sep 24, 2007)

*iPod hack*

just wondering if there are any problems with the ipod once hacking it. Is it really stable. I put a whole bunch of programs on my palm Treo once and it stopped working properly. I have since restored it I haven't had any problems. 

Am I going to experience this if I hack my ipod?
What are your views on this?


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

jeepo said:


> just wondering if there are any problems with the ipod once hacking it. Is it really stable. I put a whole bunch of programs on my palm Treo once and it stopped working properly. I have since restored it I haven't had any problems.
> 
> Am I going to experience this if I hack my ipod?
> What are your views on this?


A lot of the software is alpha or beta right now so it may crash or have missing features. However, I really haven't seen any negative affects to the rest of the software. I.e. It's pretty safe.


----------



## Gamalen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi there,
I have hacked my ipod for over a week now. The only thing not stable for me was the summerboard application. It's the applicaiton where it allows you to customize themes. When i had summerboard running, it would crash my ipod touch. Once i uninstalled it, my ipod touch has been working fine. I have about 15 apps including iphone apps and it's been flawless.

Has anyone else have any other kind of app issues?

The best app for me on the ipod touch is the To Do List and Apollo IM.

Anyone else recommend anythiing else?


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

After posting earlier about how thing were going fine, I found my Touch crashing on me many times today, most times only going back to the start up screen, but a few time a total reboot. I suspect it may be summerboard as well. I had one program (the wooden maze) that kept flashing between the game screen and the backdrop.


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

So basically the general consensus is that the jailbreak is fine and the iphones apps run perfectly, and will only get better with time?

The same with summerboard, only less so?


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

jeepo said:


> just wondering if there are any problems with the ipod once hacking it.


Mine work fine. But I must admit, the best software are those from the iPhone. Other software and either buggy or not really up to their description. 

If only Apple would release an update that included all iPhone Apps, I don't think I would need to break it at all until the SDK is out!


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Hacked mine two days ago (Bought the 16GB in Vegas for a significant discount over the Canadian price last week ($399US + 7% vs $450CDN + 13%))

Summerboard with Metallic theme looks pretty cool (minus the icon update). TerminalV110, NES, Mail, Notes, Weather and Maps are all working wonderfully.

I can't seem to get the updated Calendar working, but that isn't a biggie for me.

I tried the Starbucks service in Seattle, and I'm underwhelmed, but the device as a whole really blows my socks off with 3rd party apps.

Dunno what SpicyApple has hanging from her tongue, by I think she might be in the same boat.


----------



## jeepo (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't think I am going to do it. 
I like to keep my devices running clean. Its just the whole thing about hacking it. I think I will wait until the sdk and the official apps!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Hacked and loving it.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

jicon said:


> I can't seem to get the updated Calendar working, but that isn't a biggie for me.


For some unknown reason the Calendar Fix was dropped in the new Installer.app 3.0Beta


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Heart said:


> For some unknown reason the Calendar Fix was dropped in the new Installer.app 3.0Beta


I'm trying to get the iphone apps installed, I have downloaded them (Mail, iCal are really important to me) but I can't get them ONTO my ipod... any ideas?


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Elric said:


> I'm trying to get the iphone apps installed, I have downloaded them (Mail, iCal are really important to me) but I can't get them ONTO my ipod... any ideas?


Did you use iJailbreak? It does it all for you.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

where is the poll?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Atroz said:


> Did you use iJailbreak? It does it all for you.


No I had to download the iphone apps myself, they aren't in Jailbreak....

Also, new issue, I have to turn off my ipods wifi and hard reboot my router and then turn on wireless on my ipod to get it to connect each time I return home, anyone know why? It's a linksys...


----------



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hacked and I haven't looked back.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Elric said:


> No I had to download the iphone apps myself, they aren't in Jailbreak....


Are you using something called Jailbreak or iJailbreak? I recommended iJailbreak. It definitely has the option of installing the iphone apps.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Atroz said:


> Are you using something called Jailbreak or iJailbreak? I recommended iJailbreak. It definitely has the option of installing the iphone apps.


Alright, I got the latest (previous one had the button but said it wasn't supported), installed them all, but now, Mail, Google Maps and Stocks they open, hang then close with no error code or anything, they just don't work. Any idea how to remove them and try again? The second time that the prompt asked me to input the alpine password, I was never prompted to do so.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Elric said:


> Alright, I got the latest (previous one had the button but said it wasn't supported), installed them all, but now, Mail, Google Maps and Stocks they open, hang then close with no error code or anything, they just don't work. Any idea how to remove them and try again? The second time that the prompt asked me to input the alpine password, I was never prompted to do so.



You might want to try resetting it. Perhaps factory reset and start over on jailbreaking? 

iPod touch: Basic Troubleshooting


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Hacked it tonight and love the results.
Any other apps we can add other than what was included in ijailbreak?


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*Poll*

A Poll to go with this thread has been posted:

Poll : Have you hacked your iPod Touch?




,


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

marrmoo said:


> Hacked it tonight and love the results.
> Any other apps we can add other than what was included in ijailbreak?


Try using Installer.app.

Lots of good programs to add, including Summerboard and Apollo (IM)


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

Hacked my iPhone a week ago and its running perfectly. Got all the iPhone apps plus a number of 3rd party apps and its all running flawlessly. I used Google Maps to navigate my way around Montreal this past week and I was very grateful to have it. By the way, if anyone is in Montreal, or is going, there are a TONNE of open wifi networks all around the city whether their owners know it or not, haha.  

Trev


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

Heart said:


> For some unknown reason the Calendar Fix was dropped in the new Installer.app 3.0Beta



Then it's not just me.


----------

